# UK Weather Warning



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Not looking good for the next week with the snow forecast.
We are booked into a site in Colchester from this coming Friday till Monday, just hope I can get off my drive and onto their site as I have paid up front for the booking.
It dosn't help that my left leg is playing up, don't know why, just woke up a week last Thursday and unable to bend my leg, No. 2's are a real pain.
Should be OK driving the van as with the high position I can operate the clutch without too much discomfort, took it for its MOT and service last Monday, only 1/4 mile from home but it took me 20 mins to walk there and back.
Karen is worried now as if I have problems driving she will have to take over, she has never driven such a large vehicle before, still being a tight Yorkshireman I am determined not to lose my money.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully Barry all will be well

I know well about these mysterious happenings 

Wake up, swing my legs out of bed only to find one of my joints , ankle , knee or hip , has gone on strike and just isn’t going to support me 

Stagger to the bathroom, or not( too much information )

Take enough painkillers to allow me to finally make it downstairs 

And limp around , slowly 

And suddenly after a day or two or a week it’s gone 

Until the next time 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My advice to you would be to buy a bottle of decent Scotch, scrub going away in the van, stay at home, keep warm, get the little lady to provide you with nibbles and a Glass and sit back with your leg up and watch Rock God Baz Videos (There are about 200 now  ).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry somewhat less attractive advice than Barry - get the reason checked....

to my uneducated ind suc a sudden occurrence suggests something may have happened overnight leading to it.....

No I am not askig what you did that night but if you twisted or wriggled in an awkward manner - quite possible while fast asleep and one that may not result in pain you may have twisted something which has swollen up - and that swelling may be pressing on a nerve causing the problems that you are nw experiencing.....

So my mundane advice would be to get it checked UNLESS you can think of a specific act that might have been resonsible such as lifting something or twisting to get something onto a shelf or off and that sort of action.

It is NOT a life threatening incident I am sure but as it came on suddenly it may well indicate trauma rather than age..... you might also (hopefully) wake up tomorrow morning totally free of pain and with it just a memory - I do hope so......

I was once asked to do a 999 call to a person with "severe chest pains" - that turned out to be a kidney stone - so it is not always to be accurate about it's source....... But that is another situation - suffice it to say that person did not warrant a blue light run to the local ED. His GP was called and everything was resolved the following morning....... but we had had a 999 call at 0230.......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Almost spring*

and we have our lowest temperature of the winter -10°C during the night. Its now warming up its -8° :grin2:

Still +24° in the house.

I just hope it doesn't snow in the next few days, the Navajo doesn't have winter tyres, we didn't think we would be using it this winter so put off getting winter tyres until the coming winter.

Hope that leg has improved by now Flint, legs seem to be in fashion at the moment don't they? :laugh:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

–2º overnight down here in Dorset, we have a glorious cloud free blue sky just now and with a little bit of luck I'll give the grass its first cut of the year. Outside temperature now showing –1º.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Drew said:


> -2º overnight down here in Dorset, we have a glorious cloud free blue sky just .


We spent the weekend at the campsite at Eype, as you say, glorious sunny weather, although the wind chill made it much colder. Lovely walks on the coast path and then down into West Bay for some food and a few drinks. Sadly, the forecast is to get worse over the next week :serious:

Take care whatever you're doing!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Robell said:


> We spent the weekend at the campsite at Eype, as you say, glorious sunny weather, although the wind chill made it much colder. Lovely walks on the coast path and then down into West Bay for some food and a few drinks. Sadly, the forecast is to get worse over the next week :serious:
> 
> Take care whatever you're doing!


Another for my list. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2871385
Other than being in Eype Robell where have you been, not posting much on here I see. 
We need you to join in more threads that way we get to know each other.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, as above, get it checked out. If doctor's appointments is not available go see a Qualified Physiotherapist. They can take patients without referral. Indeed a local GP is using them to screen all musculoskeletal problems from their surgery lists. Don't think you are being a nuisance as one physio told us that she saw a young man for toe pain via this system. It turned out that he had booked a GP appointment because he had stubbed his toe earlier in the day. She asked him if he had iced it - answer "no". Had he taken paracetemol - answer "no". What was the pain like on a scale of 1-10? "About 2" was the answer!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

patp said:


> Yes, as above, get it checked out. If doctor's appointments is not available go see a Qualified Physiotherapist. They can take patients without referral. Indeed a local GP is using them to screen all musculoskeletal problems from their surgery lists. Don't think you are being a nuisance as one physio told us that she saw a young man for toe pain via this system. It turned out that he had booked a GP appointment because he had stubbed his toe earlier in the day. She asked him if he had iced it - answer "no". Had he taken paracetemol - answer "no". What was the pain like on a scale of 1-10? "About 2" was the answer!


It seems to be easing of a bit, been having soaks in a HOT bath, using Voltorol and heat pads, will give it a couple of days before going to the docs.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just sent a couple of doddering old gits to dig my car out of the light snowfall we had earlier .....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For some years now I seem to have been getting random pains all over my body, legs especially, now I just say to Liz 'I have a bone in my leg' it's almost always gone within a few hours sometimes minutes, doc says it's growing pains :roll:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your just one big pain Daisy. :frown2:

The wevver. Minus thirteen -13° at 7am this morning, but no snow thank goodness.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OI, don't you start on me Gerty, got me own forum n everfin now ya know.

-13 BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

two akcherlee.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> two akcherlee.


Time you bought another shell to convert, sitting on you's arris all day fiddling with keys won't get you fit only fat, look at Phil he has a big battle on his hands.
I suppose you spend the other half of your day in meetings with yourself discussing who's forum is best. 2 are more than enough for me to waste my time on. :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Time you bought another shell to convert, sitting on you's arris all day fiddling with keys won't get you fit only fat, look at Phil he has a big battle on his hands.
> I suppose you spend the other half of your day in meetings with yourself discussing who's forum is best. 2 are more than enough for me to waste my time on. :laugh:


I didn't want any, still don't just waiting on VS to make me an offer I can't refuse   

Phil who ???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Geeky phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That narrows it down a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not !!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Haha Gurty knows something Daisy doesn't. He's in Scotland and making daily video reports to his friends :grin2:
and fellow forum folks. He is on the isle of Sky waiting for a ferry at this very moment.
I´ll let you dwell on who it is for an hour or so.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here he is on day 10*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He'll have just had a kipper tie.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Paint drying comes to mind.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can sort of see what you mean, nearly as wooden as that Barfy bloke eh


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You obviously haven't been following, well neither have I akshirley, but I saw number one and he did say its more for his family, but anyone interested was invited to follow his trip.

He also has a loosing weight thread, he was very articulate in the first one, I haven't seen any more and he was supposed to give an update every Tuesday.
In case you don't know just who he is. Its Phil, Admin from 
https://motorhomer.com/member/1-admin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a good forum and he seems an okay bloke, but not had time to go on there too much to do elsewhere.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Outer Hebrides in February?  I bet its only light for an hour. Stuff that for a game of soldiers, its not even warm in the Summer!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well this weekend away is off, got snow here, only about 30cm but more due this afternoon and tomorrow, I know the main roads should be clear but the council do not grit residential roads so getting of my drive is the problem.
Have deferred the visit to Colchester till next weekend, hopefully the Beast from the east has gone on to new pastures and it will give my leg more time to recover.


----------



## Sparky John (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Matchlock. Sorry about the leg you have my sympathy I tend to get all sort of unusual aches and pains these days I put it down to oldblokeitis. We were supposed to be off to Spain next Sunday for a month but fortunately I hadn't booked the tunnel or any sites yet I was holding off until we found out what the weather was like. I'm pleased we did I am now sat at home in Lincoln with all the major roads around us blocked with snow. The boss has now decided we can wait until the better weather now. If you get away for the weekend I hope your van heating is working. All the best and hope the leg is better soon.i will raise a glass to the good health of your leg!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Sparky John said:


> Hi Matchlock. Sorry about the leg you have my sympathy I tend to get all sort of unusual aches and pains these days I put it down to oldblokeitis. We were supposed to be off to Spain next Sunday for a month but fortunately I hadn't booked the tunnel or any sites yet I was holding off until we found out what the weather was like. I'm pleased we did I am now sat at home in Lincoln with all the major roads around us blocked with snow. The boss has now decided we can wait until the better weather now. If you get away for the weekend I hope your van heating is working. All the best and hope the leg is better soon.i will raise a glass to the good health of your leg!


Cheers Sparky John, it's a bit of a downer when you are looking forward to a trip away only to have to cancel it, still forward and upward to the better weather.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*It's been snowing all morning - two feet of snow so far .......*


----------



## Sparky John (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks Keith looks like some good links for me to check out. You must be a mind reader we have two dogs and was wondering about the vet thing on the way back. As you can see they are highly trained attack dogs all ready to pounce, well almost!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sparky John said:


> Thanks Keith looks like some good links for me to check out. You must be a mind reader we have two dogs and was wondering about the vet thing on the way back. As you can see they are highly trained attack dogs all ready to pounce, well almost!!


I´d like to add you to the members list, but you have to pay up first. :laugh:
There are lots of us on the forum with dogs.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Sparky John said:


> Thanks Keith looks like some good links for me to check out. You must be a mind reader we have two dogs and was wondering about the vet thing on the way back. As you can see they are highly trained attack dogs all ready to pounce, well almost!!


Now Sparky John can we persuade you to become a full member of the forum for only 25p per week, or in my case one bottle of scotch a year
Facts used to be the premier forum for Motorhomes but sadly due to unforeseen circumstances it has lost quite a few members over the last couple of years although things are now looking up.
We have a lot of searchable history and the remaining members have a vast amount of knowledge to answer your questions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Well this weekend away is off, got snow here, only about 30cm but more due this afternoon and tomorrow, I know the main roads should be clear but the council do not grit residential roads so getting of my drive is the problem.
> Have deferred the visit to Colchester till next weekend, hopefully the Beast from the east has gone on to new pastures and it will give my leg more time to recover.


ONLY 30cm, that's a foot in real money Barry.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ONLY 30cm, that's a foot in real money Barry.


Yeah but it is still growing Kev.


----------



## Sparky John (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Barry No problem to pay up for membership I see it says £12.50 for lifetime which is classed as 40years. They might struggle to get the payment when I'm 104. Or is it really £12.50 pre year. Just need clarification I don't want digging up by some bailiff in the future. My poor brother in law was chased by Sky for his subscription and they couldn't compute the fact he had actually died the previous year. When my sister phoned them they said they couldn't speak to her only him as it was not her account. I think they are still trying as they keep sending him letters.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sparky John said:


> My poor brother in law was chased by Sky for his subscription and they couldn't compute the fact he had actually died the previous year. When my sister phoned them they said they couldn't speak to her only him as it was not her account. I think they are still trying as they keep sending him letters.


It beggars belief doesn't it?!

My niece had similar problems having bought my mother's house after she died.

She used to get quite a few cold calls asking for my mother and Louise would say 'I'm sorry, but she died'. Most were solicitous and said they'd remove my Mum's name from their list but there were the persistent ones who'd say they'd phone back tomorrow (!)

Eventually Louise would say 'Well, you can phone back if you like but she'll still be deid!'

It seemed to have the required effect!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, the daft calls and letters after my mum died used to annoy me intensely. But after a while I could 'play' them and end up hysterical on the phone.
Even to the extent of taking three months to open a new bank account for one cheque and then closing it next day.

Ray.


----------



## Sparky John (Jan 24, 2018)

There you go folks all paid up and now a subscriber. And I like the junior member bit I've not been a junior anything for ages. "makes me feel quite young"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sparky John said:


> There you go folks all paid up and now a subscriber. And I like the junior member bit I've not been a junior anything for ages. "makes me feel quite young"


Well done Sparky :laugh: you are the * 190 *th member in my count.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...ou-still-watching-posting-51.html#post2875322


----------

